#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  IJskoffie

## Olive Yao

.
IJskoffie

oploskoffie in sticks

Vind een goede oploskoffie. Ik heb nu espresso-sticks van een merk. (Ze zitten in een zwart doosje dat ik als consument associeer met de donkere, geurige kracht van espresso).

Los 4  5 sticks op in 2 grote eetlepels heet water. Omdat je weinig water gebruikt moet je goed roeren.

4 flinke scheppen suiker erbij, roeren en oplossen.

(Dat lost niet zo gemakkelijk op. Als je een hittebestendige kan gebruikt en je hebt een electrische of keramische kookplaat kun je het daarop heet houden. Maar het mag niet koken.)

Laten afkoelen.

4  5 dl volle melk erbij, omroeren.

20  30 minuten in het vriesvak (niet te lang, moet niet bevriezen).
In het vriesvak ook theeglazen zetten om die af te koelen.

----------


## Chaimzz

Het is heerlijk ook met crushed ice

----------


## Koezinasoof

Hmm, interessant!

----------


## Fatima_32

Heerlijk met wat scheppen roomijs. Maakt je ijskoffie romiger en zachter van structuur/smaak.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Heerlijk met wat scheppen roomijs. Maakt je ijskoffie romiger en zachter van structuur/smaak.


Bedankt voor de tip.
Merkwaardig dat zo'n receptje van niks het nog zo goed doet. Deze zomer nog niet n keer ijskoffie gedronken.

----------


## Yasmine77

Klinkt goed

----------

